# [VIDEO-GUIDE] Basic rules to follow at a WCA competition



## APdRF (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I don't know if you are aware of this: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1940

Me and a friend decided to do a video explaining the basic rules to follow at a Rubik's Cube Competition so the newbies and the not-so-newbies don't make huge mistakes. I also made english subtitles so everyone can understand what we are talking about. Please feel free to correct any mistake that you see and also share the video if you think it can help someone.






I know there are things left in the video, but I think it's better to keep it short and simple so the people will watch the video and to correct the most important and common mistakes and then everyone should read the WCA Rules and Guidelines to ensure that they know how to proceed.

Thank you for watching and for the feedback if there is any


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 30, 2015)

1:34: "Any competitor should watch the scrambled cube before the inspection time"
This is clearly false, but you know what the error is.

While this video gives me a gist of what to expect at a competition, there are a lot of region- or competition-specific details (like a waiting room instead of the technical "competitor area") that would not be the same region to region or competition to competition.


----------



## APdRF (Mar 30, 2015)

LOL thad should should be a shouldn't  , I'm changing that right now, thanks!

The idea was to give some help to the people that's going to compete for the first time so they don't make some huge mistakes, so I don't think that those region or competition specific details are a big problem.

Thank you for the comment and let me know if you see more dumb mistakes like the one you posted


----------

